# cockatiel stopped talking



## Bettina (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a six year old hen bird who has a lovely gentle temperament and could say four phrases and a couple of whistles, but she stopped talking about six months ago and although speaking to her constantly, as she is my only companion, just doesn't talk any more or whistle . Any explanations?


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

you have a talking tiel girlie?? do you realize how very unusual that is? very very...my girlie also talks.....she goes in spurts I find mostly related to her being hormonal...so has your hen been hornomal lately?


----------



## Bettina (Dec 22, 2008)

:wacko:Hi Tielzilla, sorry about delay in replying as am new to site and have only just seen reply. Thank you so much. No didn't realise talking girlie was rare. Forgive ignorance, but what are the signs for hormonal?


----------



## Jess (Jun 20, 2010)

Does she still chirp or make any kind of noises, If so has her voice changed at all? ie higher or lower?


----------



## Bettina (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Jess, thanks for interest - yes she still shouts for attention in same tone, but so annoying no talking! Have come to conclusion that she won't talk again, real puzzle as fine in herself and is a real loving little bird.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

If she talked before and now she has stopped it could be a sign of illness. A trip to an avian vet would not hurt, just to be safe


----------



## Bettina (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks Spike, did take her to the vet when she lost wing feathers on one side, but apart from this he said she was in good condition. No, don't think non talking is sign of ill health, perhaps she got frustrated because I kept repeating new phrases and just gave up!! Just thought - have been reading on forum about perhaps not having mirrors in cages. She has a three sided one in which she sits looking at the majority of the time. Could this be a clue to non-talking?


----------

